# Sticky  Future Meeting locations and topics



## MatPat

The below meeting locations and topics have been mentioned in the past so I wanted to bring them up again for everyone's input:

June '08 - TBD

May '08 - TBD

April '08 - Matt's House, Dayton, TBD

March -'08 - Ryan's House, Columbus

February '08 - Russ' House, Cincinnati, Topic, New Seachem Substrate?

January '08 - Rob's house, Cincinnati, Topic, Tetra Breeding?

December '07 - El Rancho Grande Restaurant, Cincinnati (Sharonville)

November '07 - Matt's house, Topic Gluteraldehyde use (Allen)

October '07 - GCAS Auction

These are not set in "stone" so if any changes need to be made or someone wants to volunteer to host one of the later meetings speak up and let everyone know . In the event the scheduled host cannot hold the meting my house will be the backup meeting site.


----------



## MatPat

Doea anyone want to host or have any input for the October, November, or December meeting? 

I'm not sure if Jim will be ready for October or not so hopefully someone else will be available as a backup. If not, I can host again but I hate to be the only one hosting


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Matt,

I could do Oct, if anyone wanted to treck out. As usual, my tank could use some hard scape help. It looks the same as it did when you left...except not as many plants are alive due to the C02 issues we talked about. Anyone want to come to Columbus? I know we have 2 other members here now.


----------



## MatPat

I'm always willing to make the trip to Columbus plus I had a good time at the last meeting you hosted. Hopefully a few others will respond since we do owe you a meeting.

The only problem I see for any October meeting, regardless of location, is GCAS has their Fall Auction in October. We tend to get low attendance at our meetings during the Spring and Fall GCAS auctions since we basically see each other at the auctions. I think some get burned out attending the Auction all day and having a Plant Club meeting in the same month too


----------



## molurus73

What about going to B-dubs on the 14th of October? I think most people will attend the GCAS auction that day. I think Sean said he would be here also for the auction. Maybe we could all break away for lunch or if it ends early enough we could go somewhere after it is over.


----------



## evercl92

How cool. A group for Ohio people. Looks like the next meeting is in Cincinnati? Are there ever meetings in Columbus? How do I become a member? Any other details I need to know?

TIA


----------



## MatPat

You have a PM


----------



## CincyCichlids

Hey guys... well as soon as I get my 125 up and running I can gladly host a meeting... I think the topic should be... Tanganyikan Cichlids haha j/k.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

loachguy signing in!


----------



## MatPat

Still looking for hosts for the next couple of months.

Anyone from Columbus want to volunteer to host a meeting?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Let me look at december...Because it would be earlier, I should be able to make that work...


----------



## MatPat

I updated the first post in this thread to include the next three months worth of possible meeting locations and topics. For the hosts, the sooner you can let me know if you will be able to host the more time everyone will have for planning


----------



## MatPat

Is anyone interested in Hosting the August Meeting?


----------



## redstrat

I've been away from APC for the last couple weeks, I was just wondering are there any meetings planned for OCT or NOV '07?


----------



## MatPat

First post edited to include meetings through March '08


----------



## TheLoachGuy

I'll volunteer to host a meeting sometime this spring/summer.


----------



## MatPat

TheLoachGuy said:


> I'll volunteer to host a meeting sometime this spring/summer.


April through December is open right now so let me know when you figure it out 
and I will pencil you in.

For anyone else who may be thinking about hosting a meeting, I can always be a back up host if needed...


----------

